# Signum Resort Bella Vida (RCI#C703) Kissimmee



## gnorth16 (Dec 30, 2012)

I cannot find any reviews on the marketplace and found little using the search function.  Has anyone stayed here? The pics look nice and the units are 3BR townhouses with very low TPU's (8).  The location may not be as good as other TS's, but for a relaxing week it looks nice.

Any comments?


----------



## NKN (Dec 30, 2012)

You are right....I couldn't find a thing when googling it.  I did try the address of record, on Google Earth and it pinpoints what looks like a condo development under construction. Maybe about 50% done.  One would think RCI would have checked their facility, but you never know.  If you are willing to take your chances, you could try it.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 16, 2013)

*Signum Resort Bella Vida*

*
C703*

Signum Resort Bella Vida
4562 Corsa Lane 
Kissimmee,  Fl  34746  
Resort: 407/997-0019

All villas are three bedroom units, 2 1/2 baths, being one master suite with a queen size bed & private bath, 2 guest rooms, each with 2 twin size beds.

Anyone stayed here?


----------

